# My betta boys



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Valencia ~ VT


















D'Argo ~ VT


















Buddy ~ CT


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Those young gentlemen are so lovely and I want to thank you for sharing the pictures. They are great pictures and you have a real talent for getting good shots of them. I really enjoyed seeing them. "Valencia" does indeed look like a lovely great big orange. Yummy!

Rose


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweet pictures! I had been thinking about setting up a small tank for a betta. Your pics are urging me further in that direction. Thanks!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I do not believe you will regret it. They can be a lot of company and they are wonderful for decoration as well. They do like being solitary for the most part though so I would really recommend a single betta with no others if you have the option. My betta just does not care for tank mates and those that don't have tank mates seem to live a happier longer life for me anyway.

Be sure to send us pictures when you get your little one if you get one. :betta:

Rose


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I once had a royal blue female in my community tank, and she did excellent until I added 3 more females, and she had the temperment of a guppy, so she eventually was killed before I could do anything...... the only one I have for now is a 3 year old mustard plakat male, alone......Good luck with your bettas!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

those sure are beautys!


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful Bettas! I especially love Valencia as he reminds me of one of my favorite ever Bettas, Sora.


----------



## sweetheart (Apr 1, 2009)

awwww, I just love the pretty Bettas you have. It brings back memories back when i was breeding fancy bettas


----------

